# Skooter , Cici & Fatikus (Tegu)



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 7, 2008)

Felt like postin some pics of my buddys =)


----------



## terryo (Jun 7, 2008)

Is that cat any relation to Terry's Bob cat kittens? He almost has the same markings on his head as the kitten. Beautiful animals. What is that lizard holding the straw?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 7, 2008)

They all look very nice! Why does the lizard have a straw?

_________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 7, 2008)

There was a puddle of water on the floor that she had just finished drinking with it...... = )


just kidding, she is pretty much a maniac and if you drop somthing on the floor she bites it. But never bites people.


----------



## Isa (Jun 7, 2008)

You have really nice pets 

Isa


----------



## Granolagal (Jun 8, 2008)

What a nice family!  Your tegu made me laught out loud...too fun!


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 8, 2008)

To cute, Love the straw, looks like s/he just finished some starbucks.


----------

